# I am...



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

I am INFP...
I am a Poet, a Writer of Mystical temperment, for Love is my only religion...


_i am silent.
for only in silence
may one listen.

i am alone.
for only in solitude
may one be touched by divinity.

i rest in humility.
for only in humility
may one be healed by others.

i am immersed in love.
for only in love
may one be baptised
in love.
_


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

much better... *waves* I had no idea you were an INFP, by the way.

So now, good sir, I can greet you more formally.

...

*runs up and hugs EB's leg like a toddler*
I'm just soo happy to see you!
*looks up and splits a big, innocent grin*

*ahem* I mean, welcome.
*walks away with his chin held high and pride firmly in tact*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> much better... *waves* I had no idea you were an INFP, by the way.
> 
> So now, good sir, I can greet you more formally.
> 
> ...


lol! I saw that! You can't escape with your dignity. Mwahahaha. 

Hello and welcome! You two clearly know each other somehow.


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

welcome :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It's nice to see you here! Many of my friends here are people I know from other forums, and they all seem to fit in nicely. I didn't know you were an INFP, either. Welcome. Nice poem.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> much better... *waves* I had no idea you were an INFP, by the way.
> 
> So now, good sir, I can greet you more formally.
> 
> ...


Hey, cryptonia...
*grins back*
Gald to see you, as well. 
For INFP explanation, see below...



nightriser13 said:


> lol! I saw that! You can't escape with your dignity. Mwahahaha.
> 
> Hello and welcome! You two clearly know each other somehow.


Thank you... we know each other from the INTP forum



bdubs said:


> welcome :happy:


Thanks. Interesting name. Short for something or an acronym, perhaps?



snail said:


> It's nice to see you here! Many of my friends here are people I know from other forums, and they all seem to fit in nicely. I didn't know you were an INFP, either. Welcome. Nice poem.


heh... That's the thing with discovering one's self, it is an on-going process of refinement. When I initially took the MBTI on-line, I came out INTP, but there were many aspects which didn't fit. I studied many of the descriptions and retook several tests, concentrating on what the questions meant to me. They all came out INFJ actually, but the Extraverted emotions of an INFJ were definitely not me. I read the INFP and knew 'intuitively' that this was the closest of all the descriptors. In retaking the test again, I realized that some of the questions I had seen as genealizations of emotional reactions were infact, extraverted examples. This lead to the final INFP designation which I know fits me quite well.


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll try to save myself the trouble of typing the story behind my name again and link you over to the forum page where I typed the story out hehe. ]http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/760-usernames-2.html


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Another INFP. Welcome!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello :dry:


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

There are many INFPs, in fact they are the most common type on this forum, but since this forum is pretty small you'll definitely offer something new to it.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to PersonalitCafe, I saw you on another forum I think, but I only posted there 2 or 3 times


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> I am INFP...
> I am a Poet, a Writer of Mystical temperment, for Love is my only religion...
> 
> 
> ...


*Snaps fingers in appreciation* Nice introduction. Welcome. :wink:


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> They all came out INFJ actually, but the Extraverted emotions of an INFJ were definitely not me. I read the INFP and knew 'intuitively' that this was the closest of all the descriptors. In retaking the test again, I realized that some of the questions I had seen as genealizations of emotional reactions were infact, extraverted examples. This lead to the final INFP designation which I know fits me quite well.


Speaking of which...*grump, grump, grumps over to the INFJ section to start a new thread* I wanna discuss this more.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Beloved said:


> Another INFP. Welcome!


Not to say that you wouldn't be welcomed if you weren't an INFP.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

bdubs said:


> I'll try to save myself the trouble of typing the story behind my name again and link you over to the forum page where I typed the story out hehe. ]http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/760-usernames-2.html


Interesting tale on how one's on-line moniker evolves over time. I have gone through several, though this one is the one I use everywhere now. It suits who I envision I am and what I do.



Beloved said:


> Another INFP. Welcome!





Beloved said:


> Not to say that you wouldn't be welcomed if you weren't an INFP.


A most gracious and cordial thank you to a fellow INFP. I'm guessing that we are a 'rare' breed, a small percentage of the total world population. This is only the second forum I have ever been on as I haven't been one for 'speaking in public'. Discovering like-minded individuals is heart-warming though. :happy:



NephilimAzrael said:


> Hello :dry:


Hello, again. Thanks for the personal welcome before. :happy:



Zulban said:


> There are many INFPs, in fact they are the most common type on this forum, but since this forum is pretty small you'll definitely offer something new to it.


I hope so. Having Feeling introverted, I tend to weigh what I write considerably before posting on-line.



Surreal Breakfast said:


> Welcome to PersonalitCafe, I saw you on another forum I think, but I only posted there 2 or 3 times


The only other forum which I am currently on is intpforum.com



Mystic Jenn said:


> *Snaps fingers in appreciation* Nice introduction. Welcome. :wink:


Thank you. *_shuffles feet in embarrassment_*



Mystic Jenn said:


> Speaking of which...*grump, grump, grumps over to the INFJ section to start a new thread* I wanna discuss this more.


I would join this discussion, though I will have to discover how to register for other forums here.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> I would join this discussion, though I will have to discover how to register for other forums here.


Go to the bar at the top of the page. Click on "Personality type" and select whichever groups you want to join.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent!!:happy:
Why is this not in the FAQ's... or did I miss this somehow?
Thank you very much!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, Eloquent!  What's your avatar of? I can't quite see what it exactly is.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Welcome, Eloquent!  What's your avatar of? I can't quite see what it exactly is.


A cordial 'Thank You". *bows*










This is a Tantric "Yab-Yum", which is a symbolic depiction of duality in anthropomorphic terms. It is the ritual joining of the feminine/masculine, male/female, Yin/Yang energy. It is also symbolic of perfect, or divine, love.
It literally translates to "Mother/Father", but not in the traditional physical-world terms; more to 'original duality of energies'. It is most prevelant in *Vajrayana* Buddhism, _vajra_ meaning "the thunderbolt", a legendary weapon and divine attribute that was made from an _adamantine_, or indestructible, substance and which could therefore pierce and penetrate any obstacle or obfuscation.
Therefore this is the adamantine, or indestructible, vehicle (...or path). Vajrayana techniques are said to make full enlightenment or _buddhahood_ possible in perhaps a single lifetime. It is the most difficult and the most direct vehicle to attaining 'buddhahood' by following the _bodhisattva_ path.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


>


Is it from Thailand?


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

I believe this particular one is Tibetan, though I'm not sure. I'll check my files and see if I kept the reference to this particular statue.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> A cordial 'Thank You". *bows*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool! A lot of thought put into your avatar picture, I like it  

Oh, and I must ask now, are you buddhist?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

*grins a bit* :laughing:


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> *grins a bit* :laughing:


...I think I know what that grin is about:wink:



Silhouetree said:


> That's so cool! A lot of thought put into your avatar picture, I like it
> 
> Oh, and I must ask now, are you buddhist?


Thank you. Yes, I desired an avatar which expressed my own 'philosophy' (...if you will). The basic dual energies of existence are aptly represented in Shiva/Shakti, which is found in both Buddhism (...prominently Tibetan) and Hinduism. This particular expression forms the duality which must be overcome to attain 'buddhahood'. The asana position of both is a meditative position and denotes the spirituality behind the action of the two.
The dualistic energies of Shiva/Shakti, or Ying/Yang, are to be found within one's self as well in the form of one's anima and animus, in psychological terms. Balancing and overcoming this duality, and all dualities, in one's self must precede the Tantric joining depicted in this representation. It is a great misconception in the West that the only thing Tantra (...or _tantrika_, as it properly known) is about is sex. The sexual aspect is a very minute part of the Diamond Vehicle.

And to address your question but briefly, (...hence cryptonia's grin) no I am not Buddhist, though I admire Buddhism highly. I ascribe to no religious or spiritual path, yet I respect them all, as I see but one path within them all; the path to one's self.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> ...I think I know what that grin is about:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool  I've never read that deeply into Buddhism, but the basic ideas sound very intriguing. It's hard for me to set a certain religion into stone, though. Not one religion fits my own beliefs, so I remain with no religion, haha.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Which, in my opinion, is the way to be. Though I've been in religions, organised and otherwise, over the years, I can't see myself within any set parameters of 'spirituality' anymore. As my signature says, I only have one religion, and that is Love.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> Which, in my opinion, is the way to be. Though I've been in religions, organised and otherwise, over the years, I can't see myself within any set parameters of 'spirituality' anymore. As my signature says, I only have one religion, and that is Love.


Haha, the best kind of religion! I guess I _do_ belong to a religion then, haha 

Oh, and was the winky face for my missing of his signature, cryptonia? lol.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha no, no. He's from INTPforum, and I've seen quite a bit of what he's written in the science, faith, and philosophy section. I just laughed because his reply could have been anywhere from a sentence or two to 3 pages, and i wouldn't have batted an eye.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

I do tend to be loquacious at times, don't I.:blushed:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha no worries. Your words defy diminishing returns.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> ...I think I know what that grin is about:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you're not INFJ...you sure sound like an INFJ.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Mystic Jenn said:


> Are you sure you're not INFJ...you sure sound like an INFJ.


I won't deny that I have J traits such as some organization skills and some times overly-responsible (...depending on the situation), as I don't think that someone is 100% the MBTI type indicated, but my ability to adapt, my lack of making firm decisions without altering them 2 minutes later, that usually I hide my emotions deeply, and the fact that I spell PROCRASTINATE withh all capital letters because I constantly do, leads me to accept the general descriptor of INFP as being closer to my natural way of being.

...but then again, I could change my mind 'cause I'm not really sure.

There are ideals which I hold very dear and I would not alter or deviate from, such as Love.
It is why I, if asked, I refer to Love as my 'religion'.

So, what factors lead you to think I could be INFJ? (...actually really interested because I'm not that competent in MBTI)


(not that I'd change my mind, but I might, possibly, sort of, could be.... maybe...)


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum.:laughing:


----------



## NoID10ts (Dec 30, 2008)

Watch out for EloquentBohemian. He's very mean and spiteful, and has made me cry on several occasions.

Don't say I didn't warn you all. :laughing:


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> I won't deny that I have J traits such as some organization skills and some times overly-responsible (...depending on the situation), as I don't think that someone is 100% the MBTI type indicated, but my ability to adapt, my lack of making firm decisions without altering them 2 minutes later, that usually I hide my emotions deeply, and the fact that I spell PROCRASTINATE withh all capital letters because I constantly do, leads me to accept the general descriptor of INFP as being closer to my natural way of being.
> 
> ...but then again, I could change my mind 'cause I'm not really sure.
> 
> ...


Ohhh...Because I like to refer to God as Love. As you like to refer it to your religion. Just the things you have stated...you sound very INFJish. And I've been known to make a few people cry, too...when crossed. :laughing: I'm organized, but I'm late like the rabbit in Alice in Wonderland. roud::crazy:


----------

